# BCA gives back to the third world? Interested?



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Those of you who know me well know that I actively support the World Partnership Walk each year to help raise money for third-world development.

I'm going to be walking the Walk again this year and wanted to see if anyone wanted to join me...

I'm participating through my company's team Deloitte Vancouver and it would be absolutely fantastic if some of you guys could come along.

The walk is on Sunday May 30th at 11am.

Alternatively, if you wish to pledge me, you can do it here.

It would be great to see you guys out! Anyone interested?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I should be clear, I'm not asking anyone to raise money, but it would be cool to see more people attend the walk if you have time! Anyone?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

wear your BCA SHIRTS! lol


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

personally Im embarrased to say not only do I not exercise at all, dislike being out in the sun, but don't have time..(jeez It makes me feel bad to write that ) We have Brenna on the weekends and are en-route to momma inlaw brunch at that time.

As I would make an exception for this cause (exercise wise)

Good luck and good on you for participating in this Alym.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Although I could use the exercise I won't be actively supporting this, but I did do it passively. 

I've donated my bca fertilizer classified ad money. There's 25 "anonymous" dollars from BCA.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats awsome whats ur doing! i wish i had the money to soport u but i am going on a missions trip to africa this summer so all moneys going to that! all the power to you for whats ur doing! its great!!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Although I could use the exercise I won't be actively supporting this, but I did do it passively.
> 
> I've donated my bca fertilizer classified ad money. There's 25 "anonymous" dollars from BCA.
> 
> ...


Right on ya man


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"*walk*"... bump.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris thank you so much! To be honest, I'm looking to get a bunch of people out to the event, even more so than fundraising. If people don't want to walk, there is a big barbeque, african music, tropical goodies, etc. 

Given the economic times right now, if at the very least, I can get people to become aware of the walk (and who knows, maybe start a BCA tradition), it'd be awesome!

There is no pressure to walk at all...but I invite you all out on the 30th, just to hopefully enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't checked wife yet, but I can't see a reason I can't join you that day. 
How far are we walking? I will wear my BCA T-shirt.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I can barely walk to the corner store right now with my medical issues otherwise I'd definitely go, it sounds like it'll be a blast and a good reason to meet up with BCA members.

Congrats on this idea and taking it a step further into this forum. I was glad to help a good guy and a good cause.

Everyone available in BCA should definitely go on the walk.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

@Effox: the walk is definitely not something I conceived! But I definitely try to support it each year. It's Canada-wide, and I think it's roughly 6km if you do the whole thing (it goes around the Seawall). We have 2 more weeks to get people interested - hopefully we can get a small crowd together.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I may be able to make it out


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Talked to my wife..we can attend as nothing is planned for that day. That means that BabyPenguin (or BettaBaby depending on who you ask) will also be there too.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

BCA just made another $25, Alym has donated his hair grass for the cause and profits just went to this charity.

Keep this thread alive!!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

So great to hear Chris  
Thank you again for supporting the charity 

Some interesting facts about the walk and global poverty:
•	Almost half the world lives on less than $2 per day
•	Only 3% of funds raised in Canada go towards International Development
•	The walk supports effective and lasting solutions to some of the poorest parts of Asia and Africa
o Specific initiatives include health, education, rural development and strengthening of community-based organizations to foster positive, sustainable change
•	100% of the funds raised at World Partnership Walk go directly to the projects support; no funds go to administration or overhead
•	Funds raised are used to leverage additional funding from the Canadian International Development Agency; leverage can range up to 8x the funds raised - that's up to $8 per $1 dollar raised!

The change effected is long lasting and more importantly works. I encourage you to check out this video that shows some of the amazing things the funds raised at the Walk have been able to accomplish: 




My goals are two-fold:
1) to encourage as many of you as possible to come out and either walk, or just enjoy the day
2) to raise money, my personal target is $2k.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Alym,

My wife has to work, so she can't make it. Can you let me know when and
Where we are meeting on Sunday when it is finalized? I can receive PMs but 
Can't send or reply to them until I get internet back

Steve


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

The walk begins on Sunday, May 31st at 10am from Lumberman's Arch at Stanley Park.

I would suggest joining our corporate team at:
https://www.akfcnetcommunity.ca/NetCommunity/SSLPage.aspx?pid=576&frdashid=4

I imagine we'll meet at 9:30am, near the corporate team tent.


----------

